# Jetbeam Jet 3M Pro - 2014 (XP-L, 1x18650, 2x(R)CR123A) Review



## candle lamp (Oct 20, 2014)

The new 3M Pro - 2014 is a first XP-L based Jetbeam model, with a greater output comparing to the earlier model released in 2008, in keeping with its wider voltage range. 






.
.





The light comes in a display packaging with information and specifications. Included are the light with removable clip (attached), holster, lanyard, spare o-rings, rubber tailcap boot, manual and warranty card.
.
*Manufacturer Specifications* from Jetbeam website & manual :
• LED : Cree XP-L 
• Maximum output : 1100 lumens
• Reflector : Precise aluminum reflector
• Lens : Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with anti-reflective coating
• Material : Aero grade aluminum alloy
• Finish : Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish of grey
• Batteries : RCR123*2/CR123*2 or 18650*1
• Switch : Reliable tactical tail switch
• Dimension : Head diameter 38.5mm, body diameter 25.4mm, total length 150.1mm
• Weight : 151g (without batteries)
• Specially built for the application of law enforcement, defense, military and hunting
• Convenient two mode interface by rotating the head
• Reliable tail switch control ON/OFF and different outputs 
• Use the newest Cree XP-L LED - “The game-changing Cree® XLamp LED” with performance increasing of 50% or more
• Max output up to 1100 lumens and minimum as low as 1 lumen for any environment
• Latest high performance optical system, max beam distance up to 320 meters
• Built-in advanced efficient power management circuit, max runtime endures 280 hours
• New circuit design provides double intelligent protections for LED and battery to maximize their lifespan and ensure safe use
• Advanced circuit allows compatible for CR123, RCR123A and 18650 batteries
• Extremely durable with high strength aero grade aluminum alloy body and premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish of JETBeam style grey
• Toughened ultra-clear mineral glass with double-sided anti-reflective coating ensures the highest efficiency and durability 
• Free stainless steel crenulated bezel protects key parts on the head and also can be used in an emergency 
(e.g. break car window for escape)
• Free Ti-coated clip for tactical use
• Free holster for easy carry and protection for flashlight
• Full tactical accessories for option
• IPX-8 waterproof (submersible up to 2 meters)
• Impact-resistant accords with US MIL-STD-810F (1.5 meters) 





.
.















The anodizing is superb (type III) - dark gray with no chips or blemishes to be found on my sample. Labels are clear and white. There is knurling on the battery tube and the tailcap. 
.
.





The light has 3 parts (i.e. head, body, and tailcap). 
.
.





The light comes in a silver stainless steel crenelated bezel which are removable and allows light to shine through when left placed head down. The head has a number of machined design elements such as cutouts which seem to be mostly for good grip when twisting body and aesthetics.
There is no cooling fins on the head. There is a raised post on the positive contact plate in the head, so flat-top 18650 batteries should work fine. There is an outer golden connection ring for detecting head tight/head loose. The light has reverse polarity protection to protect from incorrect battery installation (i.e., the electronics of the 3M Pro has in-built reverse polarity protection). 
.
. 





The light uses toughened ultra-clear glass lens with double-sided anti-reflective coating. The purple hue is reflected on the lens. The aluminum reflector has a smooth pattern. Surface finish on the reflector was very good from visual inspection, and well-centered XP-L LED sits at the bottom of the reflector cup. 
.
.





The battery tube (i.e., body) is mostly covered in a knurling with two flat faces where manufacturer & model name printed on. The Ti-coated stainless steel clip is removable. Knurling is not so aggressive, but overall grip is good as the clip and the exterior design enhance grip. The body accommodates 2x(R)CR123A's and (un)protected 18650 cells without issue. The wall thickness of the body is about 3mm. The light feels solid. 
.
. 





The above shows the Jetbeam's Jet-1 Pro Ver3.0 R2 runs on 1xAA. The 3M Pro looks similar to it in exterior shape with only difference in size.
.
.





You are able to remove the clip toward the head after disconnecting the head from the body in both lights.
.
.





The knurling is a rectangular shape.
.
.





There are a fair number of screw threads. The screw threads are typical triangular-cut of good quality. Threads on both ends are well machined, with those on the rear end being anodized which allows the light to be locked-out when the tailcap is slightly loosened. As supplied, threads on both ends are well lubricated. Threads on either ends on the body mate well with the head and tailcap with no issues of cross-threading or grinding. 
.
.





The tailcap switch is a forward clicky. There is a band of knurling on the tailcap.
The rubber push button cap doesn't protrude out the rear end, so the light is able to tailstand, The switch has a bit stiff tension with short travel and tactile clicking feedback. 
.
.
*User Interface*
There are two modes - tactical mode (head fully tightened against the body) and general mode (head slightly loosened).
The light is turned on/off by the forward tailcap switch (i.e., press for momentary on, click for lock on). 

With the head fully tightened, activation yields Turbo only.

For general mode, starting with the head slightly loosened, click on to activate High output. Soft-press to advance to Med. -> Low -> Ultra Low -> Strobe in sequence.

If you turn the light off-on within 1 second, you will advance to the next output (i.e., acts as a soft-press). If you wait longer than that, you will return to the last output level used. The light has mode memory (even after a battery change).
.
.





From left to right, VicLite 18650(2600mAh) protected, Fenix SD10, Jetbeam 3M Pro, Lumintop TD16, Armytek Predator v2, Klarus RS11 (for size comparison).
.
.





The head size & light weight excluding battery of four lights are as follows (for beamshot comparison):
SD10-40.5mm/158g, 3M Pro-38.0mm/149g, TD16-38.5mm/159g, Predator v2-39.5mm/163g
.
.





It is good size to hold and can be used as a tactical light. Overall grip is fine. *Overall build quality* is very high.
.
.
*Measured Dimensions & Weight**
*




.
.
*PWM**
*





There is a visible PWM flickering on general modes except Turbo. But I don't find the PWM flickering to be annoying or obtrusive in the 3M Pro. I notice there is very small buzzing sound on High, Med., and Low. 
.
.
*Runtime
*
The runtime to fall to 10% of its initial output from 30 seconds after the point the light is first turned on (i.e., based on ANSI FL-1) for Turbo & High output is as follows :

1. Turbo





3M Pro steps down on Turbo after around 2.5 mins on all battery sources, and this seems to be a timed drop-down, not a thermal sensor feature. Regulation is maintained very nicely on 2xRCR123A after step-down. The light shows a gradual drop-off after a defined step-down in output on 1x18650 and 2xCR123A. Output increased on 2xRCR123A and 2xCR123A relative to 1x18650 (i.e., there is a some difference in output on different voltage). Note that the light steps down to lower level as the battery near exhaustion rather than just drop off rapidly. The last step-down on all battery sources drops you to lower output level. This means it's time to change your batteries and you can use unprotected li-ion cells in the light.

2. High





Like Turbo, the light steps down on High on 1x18650 after around 2.5 mins and the output decreases gradually. 
.
. 
3. Comparing to other 1x18650 lights on Max.





Overall output-runtime efficiency seems good. The runtime graph shape of the 3M Pro is very similar to the Klarus new RS11 on 1x18650 battery source, but longer runtime.
.
.
*Beamshot*
1. White door beamshot (about 50cm from the white door) on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cell 
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/400sec, Auto white balance 




.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/800sec, Auto white balance 




.
.
- ISO100, F/3.5, 1/1000sec, Auto white balance





The light has a middle sized bright hot spot. Its size seems to be almost same as other XM-L2 lights, but bigger than XP-G2. The hotspot is well focused. The spill beam is smaller than Fenix SD10 and Lumintop TD16. Beam quality is good, free from noticeable artifact. The beam has a typical cool tint. In my view, the tint is not irrelevant to the coated lens.
.
.
2. Indoor beamshot (about 7m from the target) on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cell
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1/3sec, Auto white balance 




.
.




.
.
3. 55m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cell
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.




.
.
4. 60~65m Outdoor Beamshot on max. output on 1x18650 (2600mAh) VicLite protected cell
- ISO100, F/2.8, 1sec, Auto white balance




.
.





The 3M Pro seems to be a bit thrower rather than a flooder.
.
.
Jetbeam Jet 3M Pro - 2014 was provided by Jetbeam for review.


----------



## tobrien (Oct 23, 2014)

it looks like it has some good output, thank you!


----------



## Capolini (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the thorough review. 

Jetbeam is NOT alone when it comes to Boasting how many lumens their light has, yet these are basically "Burst modes" and they can not sustain that advertized output for long!

Other than that it seems like a nice light for people that don't want high output for extended periods of time.


----------



## candle lamp (Oct 24, 2014)

tobrien said:


> it looks like it has some good output, thank you!





Capolini said:


> Other than that it seems like a nice light for people that don't want high output for extended periods of time.


Thank you.
As you mention, the jet 3M Pro (2014) is not a very high-driven light and doesn't give you a very high output on Max. like other XM-L2 based high-driven lights. But it will give you a longer runtime with some good output.


----------



## naked2 (Nov 20, 2014)

Great review, candle lamp! 
I sure don't like the tint of the 3M Pro in the outdoor shot against the building though. Don't get me wrong, by no means am I a "neutral white fanboy", but on my screen, it looks quite purple, maybe >7000K (I prefer around 5000K for flashlights). Is it really that purple in person?


----------



## RobinGonzo (Nov 20, 2014)

Here is a German review with a tint comparison to Olight M22

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/jetbeam/36347-review-jetbeam-3m-pro-xp-l.html

To me, it's more NW then the Olight


----------



## naked2 (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks, and welcome to CPF! I'll wait for candle lamp's reply here though; the tint of his sample might be different than the other reviewer's sample.


----------



## candle lamp (Nov 23, 2014)

naked2 said:


> Great review, candle lamp!
> I sure don't like the tint of the 3M Pro in the outdoor shot against the building though. Don't get me wrong, by no means am I a "neutral white fanboy", but on my screen, it looks quite purple, maybe >7000K (I prefer around 5000K for flashlights). Is it really that purple in person?



Here is comparison beamshot (50 cm distance from the head of the light to the white door):





Both lights have cool white, but the Jet 3M Pro(XP-L) shows a bit purplish tint in the spill beam.
But less purplish than real world. It seems to be due to auto white balance.


----------



## naked2 (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks! In your beamshots, I sure like the looks of the SD10. I haven't bought a Fenix since they came out with the TK12, but now I'm now VERY interested in the SD10! I also have a TK10 with a TK11 body so I can use 2x18350. Even though it's no where near as bright as some of my newer similarly sized lights, due to it's perfect beam quality/shape/tint, it's still one of my favorites. I've always liked Fenix's quality construction as well.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 2, 2014)

I just ordered this light today based on this review! Will be my first XP-L light cant wait!


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 3, 2014)

CelticCross74 said:


> I just ordered this light today based on this review! Will be my first XP-L light cant wait!


I hope you will like it. I'd appreciate some feedback on the light.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 3, 2014)

ordered rcr123s for it as will as some Orbtronic 3400mah goodness should have everything Friday. Having looked into Cree's website about the new XP-L I am actually gonna believe Jetbeams 1100 and 980 lumen claims for now. Will let you know, the light WILL get a workout


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 8, 2014)

Have had the 3m Pro a few days now and LOVE it! It is my second Jetbeam. It is built like a tank! Im running Orbtronic rcr123's in it for max output and Ive got a 3400mah Orbtronic 18650 for when I know Im going to need to use the light for a couple of hours. So far so very good I am VERY impressed! The tint out of mine doesnt look anywhere near as purple as the examples in your beamshots but is still on the cooler side. Love the crisp defined hotspot. I love the big chunky stainless steel bezel on this thing. I also like that the clip is designed folded over against the body so you can clip the light in your pocket bezel up AND bezel down. I find the UI kind of odd though having to twist the head down a step THEN click through the modes with the tail clicky? I do not understand why Jetbeam just didnt make the UI fully a head twisting thing ala Eagletac it would have made getting to strobe much easier and faster. Strobe being the last mode in the click cycle is kind of useless. Like the sheath the light comes with and am more impressed that I was able to get this fantastic light for roughly 70 bucks! It compliments my SRA40 perfectly


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback. CelticCross74,
I think the user-selectable UI in head loosened state might be a good idea, applied in _Nitecore MH25_.


----------



## naked2 (Dec 9, 2014)

CelticCross74 said:


> Im running Orbtronic rcr123's in it for max output...


I use 2x 18350 instead of 2x 16340/RCR123A for a little more run-time, but still max output. 

Does Orbtronic make 18350s? Can you provide a link for where to purchase Orbtronic?


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Dec 22, 2014)

I just picked one up today and would guess it puts out about 1/2 of its claimed lumen output?

I noticed Selfbuilt got 560 lumens/980 "claimed" lumens on the RRT26 and I'm thinking they exaggerated this one a bit more.

It's a nice light but probably closer to 5-600 lumens than 1100. And that's before stepdown.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hmmm interesting...I myself am pretty convinved my 3mPro is a 1000 lumen light with the Orbtronic RCR's I got for it. Test it out against my dozens of other lights almost nightly and so far the only like size light Ive got that is absolutely brighter is my Olight R40A. Still totally love the light it is waaayy overbuilt love the two way clip as well. Cant wait for Selfbuilts review. This is my second Jetbeam the first being the awesome SRA40 been highly impressed with Jetbeam so far. Gotta say that WOW! That little Armytek really can throw!


----------



## naked2 (Dec 22, 2014)

naked2 said:


> I use 2x 18350 instead of 2x 16340/RCR123A for a little more run-time, but still max output.
> 
> Does Orbtronic make 18350s? Can you provide a link for where to purchase Orbtronic?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 22, 2014)

www.orbtronic.com everything they sell is arguably best of the best and they are the only company I know of that offers the impossible to find new 3600mah Pany 18650's. I just checked their site and I dont see any mention of 18350's though.


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 23, 2014)

rickypanecatyl said:


> I just picked one up today and would guess it puts out about 1/2 of its claimed lumen output?
> 
> I noticed Selfbuilt got 560 lumens/980 "claimed" lumens on the RRT26 and I'm thinking they exaggerated this one a bit more.
> 
> It's a nice light but probably closer to 5-600 lumens than 1100. And that's before stepdown.



I do think 1100 lumens is an overestimate. As you would notice the runtime graph, you will get the max. lumens with 2xRCR123. But, you can't get 1100 lumens with 2xRCR123 either.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Dec 23, 2014)

Am I reading your chart correctly that with 2xRCR123 you are getting approximately 115% brightness of 1x18650 for a minute or two?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 23, 2014)

Id say 900-1000 lumens. Still an awesome light though


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 24, 2014)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Am I reading your chart correctly that with 2xRCR123 you are getting approximately 115% brightness of 1x18650 for a minute or two?



Right. 2xRCR123 give you 117~119% brightness of 1x18650 for 2 mins.


----------



## andrew2 (Dec 29, 2014)

Love this Jetbeam flashlight,awesome 1100 lumens and the moonlight mode,1 lumen will be useful,but the 1100 lumens can only last 0.6 hours,not enought,any how,looks very good


----------



## wojtek_pl (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you for the review. I have two Jet III M (210 Lumens, ca. 400 Lumens) and I'm seriously considering a third one - 1000 Lumens . I really like the quality and user interface experience...


----------



## thagbert (Jan 29, 2015)

Excellent review candle lamp.

A very nice looking light. Plan to buy. This will be my first high output light. I'm looking forward to it.

Although the clam-shell packing seems a little cheesy.


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for your support. thagbert! 

Good to know you like it. The clear packing plastic is good quality. You just need to cut open it to access the interior.

Welcome to CPF! :welcome:



thagbert said:


> Excellent review candle lamp.
> 
> A very nice looking light. Plan to buy. This will be my first high output light. I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> Although the clam-shell packing seems a little cheesy.


----------



## Wellgate (Jan 30, 2015)

My 3M is in the post. I have a Jetbeam PC10, and a Ws4 searchlight (name?). Both excellent, but I had a recent bad experience when I ordered a defective M1X. I really like the Jetbeam styling, colour finish and beam tint, but the head twist UI and the spongy clicky annoys me intensely. It raises maybe unfounded doubts about overall ruggedness.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 14, 2015)

Had the 3M Pro a couple of months now and am still loving it! Still running off a pair of 16340's the beam is still outstanding. The light has performed flawlessly so far and there still isnt a scratch on the anodization after EDCing the light. I am disappointed however that I cannot find the colored filters that screw into the bezel that Jetbeam advertises for the light. Still the 3M Pro has been the best $68 I have spent on a light in a very long time.


----------



## naked2 (Feb 15, 2015)

Why don't you try a pair of 18350s?


----------



## sshark (Apr 16, 2015)

Is this torch good to use for night diving? Or do you have any other brand to recommend?


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 16, 2015)

Welcome to CPF! sshark, :welcome:

I don't think it's good for diving light. You'd better look for the diving lights from Xtar, Fenix. etc. 



sshark said:


> Is this torch good to use for night diving? Or do you have any other brand to recommend?


----------



## Grijon (Apr 17, 2015)

Great review, candle lamp; thank you!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 11, 2015)

several months on and the 3m Pro is still one of my favorite lights. Despite the wonky UI I love the beam this thing puts out. Run it on 2xRCR for max out put


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 11, 2015)

Grijon said:


> Great review, candle lamp; thank you!



Thank you. Grijon! 



CelticCross74 said:


> several months on and the 3m Pro is still one of my favorite lights. Despite the wonky UI I love the beam this thing puts out. Run it on 2xRCR for max out put



It's sturdy light and gives you higher max. output on 2xRCR123A than on 1x18650 (or 2xCR123A) as you mention. :thumbsup:


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 12, 2015)

its built like a tank! I love the bi directional pocket clip. Not a fan of the wonky UI though but love the white XP-L beam it cranks out. It eats RCRs pretty quickly though still happy to have it. Just got the XP-L WL-S2. Totally misleading specs when it comes to range but its a great light anyways. Most well spaced low modes I have yet seen on that class of light.


----------



## andrew2 (Jul 13, 2015)

naked2 said:


> Why don't you try a pair of 18350s?



18350 battery?This is me the first time to know the existence of this battery


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 13, 2015)

andrew2 said:


> 18350 battery?This is me the first time to know the existence of this battery



There are not so many 18350 cells, but few brands. You can find the excellent 18350-related reviews by HKJ.


----------



## keithallenlaw (Jul 28, 2015)

naked2 said:


> Why don't you try a pair of 18350s?




Exactly! :rock:


----------



## S3MKi (Sep 9, 2015)

good review. i like this torch but i sold.


----------



## SinagAraw (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice review Candle Lamp! I have a question though, does this Jetbeam 3M pro has a voltage indicator? Just like the flashlights of today - 2015/2016, that they have a voltage indicator when you turn it on or something like it flashes several times when you insert the battery? I am looking for a good tactical flashlight but with latest LED and circuitry but with a reasonable price like this. For me 2014 production is quite old. Thank you in advance...


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 10, 2016)

SinagAraw said:


> Nice review Candle Lamp! I have a question though, does this Jetbeam 3M pro has a voltage indicator? Just like the flashlights of today - 2015/2016, that they have a voltage indicator when you turn it on or something like it flashes several times when you insert the battery? I am looking for a good tactical flashlight but with latest LED and circuitry but with a reasonable price like this. For me 2014 production is quite old. Thank you in advance...



This light doesn't have a voltage indicator you mentioned. You can find other several lights have a voltage indicator though.

Welcome to CPF. SinagAraw! :welcome:


----------



## SinagAraw (Mar 20, 2016)

candle lamp said:


> This light doesn't have a voltage indicator you mentioned. You can find other several lights have a voltage indicator though.
> 
> Welcome to CPF. SinagAraw! :welcome:




Thank you for your reply Candle Lamp. I appreciate that! :twothumbs

I already ordered this 3M Pro through my friend in Bangkok a few days ago. I just grabbed the opportunity to buy and hand it to me personally rather than get loss in the postal service here in Morroco . I think i can live without the voltage indicator. Anyways, I will just use it in going to and from work coz i walk most of the times in dark alleys when i work during night shift. I just need something for self defense. I hope i will never use the crenelated bezel on someone's face :shakehead. 

Besides i need a tactical thrower due to an incident when i encountered a herd of wild boars (more or less 20+ wild boars including their piglets) crossing my path while trail running during the night. I thought they were some sheep or goats from a distance. I can only see their silhouettes. The flashlight i used with me was the Jetbeam H10A. It has a very good flood beam but it failed to identify what was ahead of me about 50 meters plus. I have a poor eyesight during night time. 

Well, anyway i let them cross my pathway first when i figured out it wasn't a herd of sheep or goats crossing but unfortunately i still came across with them on the next choke point on the other bank of the stream! LoL!!! My H10A flashlight failed me again because this time the leader of the herd which around a meter tall i estimated, was very closed to me when it showed up from the bushes. I could have spotted them if i have a good thrower flashlight because the dry stream is about 70-100 meters distance from above the bank where i was and it was very dark. I only heard the dogs barking. 

Well enough for my flashlight adventure. This is another reason i need a good tactical thrower flashlight - for distant identification of "something" in the dark.

Back to the flashlight again, I wonder how strong is the contact point between the battery and the LED. Have you tried testing it? I think this could break with a very hard impact. I haven't seen any video doing such test . They only dropped it from a 3rd floor but with different Jetbeam model. Of course it could have landed sideways so LED board is still intact. What about smashing it on a car window or other hard surface using the crenelated bezel? Do you think it would break? 

I don't like side-switches flashlights. What I'd like with the 3m vs Olight M23 is the 1 Lumen on the lowest mode just for versatility... and, also the price, J3M Pro is cheaper. 

By the way, you have a very detailed and good review on this flashlight. Thanks again.


Cheers,


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 21, 2016)

SinagAraw said:


> I wonder how strong is the contact point between the battery and the LED. Have you tried testing it? I think this could break with a very hard impact. I haven't seen any video doing such test . They only dropped it from a 3rd floor but with different Jetbeam model. Of course it could have landed sideways so LED board is still intact. What about smashing it on a car window or other hard surface using the crenelated bezel? Do you think it would break?
> Cheers,



Thanks for your support. SinagAraw!

I haven't tried testing the light to see how strong the contact point between them. But I like the light that has a aluminum reflector, thick glass lens and thick specific shaped ring covers the circumference of the lens between the bezel and reflector. Also I like the light has a raised contact spring in the head and tailcap. I think these prevent the lens breaking easily and protect the batteries from the impact in the light.

The crenelated bezel can be used as a car window breaker with enough force in some cases, but the light lens may shatter as well. If you need a car window breaker for escaping from the car, I recommend the RESQME (keychain car escape tool).


----------



## SinagAraw (Mar 21, 2016)

candle lamp said:


> Thanks for your support. SinagAraw!
> 
> If you need a car window breaker for escaping from the car, I recommend the RESQME (keychain car escape tool).



Wow cool tool! I would get several of those. Not expensive but very effective in case of emergency. Thank you for sharing this. And thank you for the reply too!:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs.

I had already ordered the 3M Pro. Anyways, i really appreciate your good review and quick reply. Thank you very much!!!


"Have an enlightened path!"

Cheers,


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 24, 2016)

update-I gave away the 3M Pro to a good friend in desperate need of a great light. That being said my "retro finish" 3M Pro should be here any day now and cannot wait. Have red Efest 18350's at the ready


----------



## naked2 (Aug 29, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> Have red Efest 18350's at the ready


Where are you buying them? The best price I can find for button-tops is $20.95 for four on ebay.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 29, 2016)

I bought both the retro finish 3M Pro and red eFest 18350's at batteryjunction.com. I cannot really put into words how nice the retro finish is. Using 2x18350 for the full 1100 lumens while still having a bit more capacity than 2x16340's. Sometimes Ill just stick a 18650 GA in the light as run time on max with an 18650 is over 3 times what it is using 2xsources. Must note that the retro finish 3M Pro came in a very nice box with an exclusive feel instead of the blister pack the standard light comes in. I am greatly pleased.


----------



## lewie2s (Jul 27, 2017)

Does the Jet 3M Pro have the IBS, or "Infinite Brightness System" like the Jet III Pro and the Jet III M?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 28, 2017)

Wow the 3M Pro thread lives!! I have 2 of these one regular finish and the retro finish version. Both of them are above average lights it is still one of the best lights Jetbeam makes. Both of mine have seen lots of use and both still work as well as they did new. I do power them both off 2x18350's AW 800mah button tops. Ive been collecting lights for almost 21 years now and I never heard of any "Infinite Brightness System". I just know that when the stellar AW 18350's drop below a certain voltage the lights will not attain max mode that or you click them on and they only come on in one low output setting. That is when I know it is time to recharge the hard to find AW cells. I have tried everything in these 2 lights from the latest 3500mah 10 amp 18650s, 2xCR123, 2xRCR123, 2x18350 and when I finally found a source for the latest and legit AW IMR 18350 cells I jumped on it and bought a dozen. The AW 18350's really hit the spot. No they do not have the capacity of an 18650 but they do have more capacity than any CR123 or RCR123 that I know of and they do not rattle around inside the light like the other two cell types. The AW cells drive the light perfectly. The retro finish version 3M Pro is amazing. The retro finish blew me away it is so good. 

NO-do NOT use the 3M Pro as dive lights. There are many other lights that are purpose built dive lights aplenty on top of lights like Armytek's IP68 rated lights. Some of them are rated for depths of up to 50 meters...


----------



## lewie2s (Aug 14, 2017)

Great review candle lamp. I just ordered one, along with a couple Panasonic 18650 flat tops. I see in the review that flat tops should work, but can anyone confirm? Thanks.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 21, 2017)

Talk about a thread back from the dead wow! I have since LOST my original 3M Pro and just have the newer "restored" finish version. Restored..hmm does not sound right. Will have to look at what JB called the finish again. The bronze like looking finish 3M Pro. JB did an astoundingly good job on the finish of my copy. I could easily tell somebody the light is made of bronze that has aged and developed a patina and get away with it. Been using 2xfresh AW 18350 button top cells in the light I believe since I originally read through this thread. Oh...YES flat top cells will work. Unless JB suddenly redesigned the battery contact at the head of the light from the protruding metal contact there to something else you are good to go....


----------



## Vulturex (Jul 12, 2018)

I forgot to mention which many will consider a con and that is its PWM mode. PWM is always seen in low cost flashlights I wonder why they could have done this. Anyways it a looks durable and high quality flashlight.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 12, 2018)

It uses PWM? I have NEVER been able to tell! I still have my Retro finish 3M Pro. Still use it. It does quite well on whatever cells I put in it really. I have since gotten the new Jet IIIM XHP35. To be honest I like my XP-L 3M Pro Retro better. For some reason no matter what fresh and freshly charged cells I put in the new supposedly 1400 lumen Jet IIIM XHP35 it actually seems a touch dimmer than my old 3M Pro. Strange! The new light is also a good bit longer than the 3M Pro. Not sure why. Kind of let down by the new light. The Retro finish on my old 3M Pro is still one of the nicest I have ever seen. 

I also wonder why Jetbeam would settle for PWM in their "premium" lights. Kinda lame. Still if somebody had not said anything I would have never have known! Oh..and NO DIVING WITH THIS LIGHT. Yes it is built VERY well but it is NOT a DIVING light. The head rotating UI kind of kills that option. It is still yet another Jetbeam that must have some of the thickest aluminum I have really seen in much any other brand. My SRA40 still cranks just as hard and well as when I got it YEARS ago. The SRA40 feels like the aluminum is near a quarter inch thick and about as heavy as that would be lol!


----------

